# 69 GTO molding color



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I bought a new set of these moldings - obviously because my are cracked. Are they supposed to match the sail panels and headliner or should they be black or is the window molding across the back supposed to be white?



As always, thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

interesting...a '72 HO car I have has black ones, it also had an AM-FM rear stereo with the black rear package tray. headliner, doorpanels, seats, and rear side panels are off white (Ivory).


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

The way the molding across the back looks it was tan/brown (the original interior color) and was painted black. I can see it being black (not white) to eliminate glare (I assume it's the reason the package tray is flat black) but the original color shows through on the molding. I can also see how the black might make it look like the sail panel was “cut off”… hum a quandary indeed.

I think I'll see what other input I get here and put the black ones on then take a picture and compare the look to the white.

Thanks Pinion Head.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

My best friend has in his collection a show winning original 35K mile RAIV Judge built out of Arlington plant. It has an original parchment interior, if you need more input, can ask him.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

That would be great, thanks!



Pinion head said:


> My best friend has in his collection a show winning original 35K mile RAIV Judge built out of Arlington plant. It has an original parchment interior, if you need more input, can ask him.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The small interior plastic moldings are black on the low mile parchment interior '69 Judge.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Pinion head said:


> The small interior plastic moldings are black on the low mile parchment interior '69 Judge.


Perfect! Thanks Pinion head!!!


----------

